# It paid off



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

I gave my favorite hunting spot a break and it paid off. I got in pretty close...about 40 feet. I shut him down with a head-shot. I even retrieved the shot which had almost passed completely through. It was protruding out the other side of his head. 
(I also got a headshot on a dove that was perched on a power line but it went down into the bushes in somebody's backyard and I couldn't retrieve it)

I'm just so relieved that my accuracy and consistency has returned!

MW









Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Good news MW!


----------



## I like rubber (Jun 12, 2017)

Good stuff


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Nice shootin buddy!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Super shootn Mikmaq!!


----------



## MedSlinger (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice kill !


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

MikmaqWarrior,

He looks like he's sleeping. Are you sure it's dead?

Nice shot at that distance. You have my respect.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

VAshooter said:


> MikmaqWarrior,
> 
> He looks like he's sleeping. Are you sure it's dead?
> 
> Nice shot at that distance. You have my respect.


He does look pretty peaceful...lol

I actually bored him to death with stories of my childhood: "I remember when a bag of potato chips were only 25¢ and penny candy only cost a penny!" (He dropped like a brick...lol)

Thanks man...your opinion is greatly appreciated 

MW

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

mattwalt said:


> Good news MW!


You are right, Matt...feeling good now!


I like rubber said:


> Good stuff


Thanks Sir!


treeman said:


> Nice shootin buddy!


Thanks Chris!


Ibojoe said:


> Super shootn Mikmaq!!


Thanks Joe!


MedSlinger said:


> Nice kill !


Thanks man!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------

